

Never ask who is using staging again - Introducing Divergence - kellysutton
http://layervault.tumblr.com/post/33781162425/divergence

======
andrewhavens
Wow, this is pretty awesome. We run into this issue all the time. Mainly using
staging for an external demo, but needing to deploy production updates before
the branch on staging is ready to go live. Great work LayerVault!

------
joshuacc
This looks amazing. We've got a few QA servers, but still run into the same
problem.

------
timothyjcoulter
Wow, I want this at work.

~~~
allang
I'd imagine that it's a QA engineer's dream. Imagine never having to worry
about spinning up some brach to test. That's kinda cool.

------
snatcher
I definitely have to try it!

How do you handle migrations? What if there is a migration in the feature-1
branch which breaks other branches?

------
Xylakant
what happens with changes that have impact on the datastore such as adding
migrations? Do those get executed when the appropriate branch gets checked
out? What happens when two branches create conflicting changes in the
datastore?

~~~
kellysutton
At LayerVault, each migration always happens on its own branch separate from
the feature. We've been operating like that since day 1, and it hasn't been an
issue yet.

~~~
peeja
That's really interesting. Have you or someone else written up that workflow?

------
linjunpop
Does it support subdomains?

aaa.staging1.example.com api.staging2.example.com

